# Satyamev Jayate - Will Aamir bring the change ?



## Tech&ME (May 6, 2012)

> Satyamev Jayate is the first show ever in the history of Indian Television to be aired simultaneously on a private channel network STAR and a national broadcaster Doordarshan. The show is also dubbed in several languages including three Indian southern languages viz., Telugu, Tamil and Malayalam, along with Marathi and Bengali. Apart from Star Plus, the show will also have simulcast on STAR World, STAR Utsav, STAR Pravah, STAR Jalsha, Asianet and STAR Vijay within the STAR Network and other channels including DD National and Eanadu TV. The Kannada version of the show was supposed to be aired in Karnataka but it was banned because the Karnataka state doesn't allow television programms which are dubbed from other languages.[5] On the broadcast of the show, Aamir Khan commented, "This show is being launched on a large scale. I had to make complete use of this medium. This is a baby step in that direction."[6]
> 
> The show is scheduled to telecast on Sundays at 11 A.M. While the producers were high on showcasing it in the prime time,[2] Khan wanted to telecast it on Sunday mornings since the slot is commonly considered as "family TV viewing" in Indian Television, after popular TV shows Mahabharata and Ramayana were aired on Sunday mornings and were highly successful.[6] He was reported saying, "I wanted to telecast my show on Sunday morning. I want each family to watch the show and connect with it. We have watched 'Ramayana' and 'Mahabarata' and it used to come on Sunday morning. The shows created a different atmosphere."[7] He further added that, "I don't understand TRPs and GRPs. I have no idea how to calculate it! I don't care about it. It is important to reach out to the Indian audiences. If viewers want to see, they will see or else it is up to them."



[source]

Please discussion about the *show*, its *importance* and *viability*. Will we see the *next BIG change* ??


----------



## Desmond (May 6, 2012)

I smell marketing gimmick, nothing more. BTW, what it the change that Amir is claiming to bring?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faun (May 6, 2012)

Yes, the logo added a whole new meaning to satyamev jayate
*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/9/9a/Satyamev_Jayate_Show_Logo.jpg


----------



## Desmond (May 6, 2012)

I have lost all faith in Indian television productions. All full of marketing commodities. Nothing, I repeat, nothing about serious issues, the bottomline is always money. I don't see this show running beyond a few episodes or the first season, whichever comes first.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tech&ME (May 6, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I smell marketing gimmick, nothing more. BTW, what it the change that Amir is claiming to bring?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



- They are collecting *DONATION* from mobile service providers @ 1/=

- They are asking for voluntary Donation, to be deposited at any AXIS Bank branch.

- Donations collected goes to Ambani Foundation [ NGO ]


I don't think it is a marketing gimmick, b'coz 

1. This is a private production.

2. Companies involved such as Ambani's does not need any such marketing...

2. Companies like Airtel, etc are already in the top, no such marketing required.

4. Aamir does not need marketing, in fact, he never uses the media too much.



Faun said:


> Yes, the logo added a whole new meaning to satyamev jayate
> *upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/9/9a/Satyamev_Jayate_Show_Logo.jpg



sponsors are required to air the program.


----------



## asingh (May 6, 2012)

Show was good.


----------



## Sarath (May 6, 2012)

*"Satyamev Jayate" Issues Discussion thread*

-Snipped-


----------



## Sarath (May 6, 2012)

Just saw the show, Mom pulled me into it, nice show.

Was happy to see this thread but the discussion is again on the "Messenger" than the "message" so I had to do what I itch for always, create a thread  Here > *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/156613-satyamev-jayate-issues-discussion-thread.html#post1645308


----------



## Faun (May 6, 2012)

*Re: "Satyamev Jayate" Issues Discussion thread*

Corruption and nepotism.


----------



## d3p (May 6, 2012)

*Re: "Satyamev Jayate" Issues Discussion thread*

Stero-type & Narrow Minded Thoughts...


----------



## Desmond (May 7, 2012)

*Re: "Satyamev Jayate" Issues Discussion thread*

IMHO the show is doing a good job of bringing these issues to the light, but there is nothing new, Doordarshan has been doing that for a long time. Also, I don't think there will be much impact considering how Indians are (Don't want to start an off topic debate on Indians, so lets not go into it).

Female foeticide is a topic not alien to us and almost everyone is aware of it. However, how can you uproot something that's been rooted by a centuries old culture? You need to ensure that people are educated enough to understand the undoing of such actions. An uneducated person does not care what the show is about, they will probably just want to see Amir Khan. As serious as the issue is, I don't think this show will do anything much in this regard.

PS: Beware, the Khans are very good at marketing.

PPS: Sorry, but I could not speak without bringing the show into context.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tech&ME (May 7, 2012)

*Re: "Satyamev Jayate" Issues Discussion thread*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> IMHO the show is doing a good job of bringing these issues to the light, but there is nothing new, Doordarshan has been doing that for a long time. Also, I don't think there will be much impact considering how Indians are (Don't want to start an off topic debate on Indians, so lets not go into it).
> 
> Female foeticide is a topic not alien to us and almost everyone is aware of it. However, how can you uproot something that's been rooted by a centuries old culture? You need to ensure that people are educated enough to understand the undoing of such actions. An uneducated person does not care what the show is about, they will probably just want to see Amir Khan. As serious as the issue is, I don't think this show will do anything much in this regard.



True, program will not make any difference.

The aim and objectives of the program is to be a " EYE OPENER " only.

*Aamir is not an Activist*, he as a normal citizen can do his bit of the shared responsibility but cannot get fully involved it eradicating the EVIL from the society.

I am against Female foeticide, but as a normal citizen what can I do ?? probably nothing...........


----------



## Desmond (May 7, 2012)

*Re: "Satyamev Jayate" Issues Discussion thread*



Tech&ME said:


> True, program will not make any difference.
> 
> The aim and objectives of the program is to be a " EYE OPENER " only.
> 
> ...



An eye opener is not enough to bring a change. Drastic steps need to be taken to bring about a change of such a magnitude. You'd have to, perhaps, grab those parents and force them to watch videos of abortions about 8 hours a day over a couple of weeks, only then, perhaps, there would be change.

Or..we could educate the next generation well enough to ensure that they don't follow in the previous generations footsteps and bring about their own undoing.


----------



## theserpent (May 8, 2012)

The show was aired?
I waited still 11.45 they were only showing ads for 45 mins .
Missed the show


----------



## buddyram (May 8, 2012)

^^Satyameva Jayate

show was pretty good, it highlighted the issue in deep


----------



## KDroid (May 9, 2012)

*Re: "Satyamev Jayate" Issues Discussion thread*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Or..we could educate the next generation well enough to ensure that they don't follow in the previous generations footsteps and bring about their own undoing.



Perhaps, you did not watch the show! It's the educated ones that are more involved in foeticide. Education alone will not solve the problem. Public awareness is required. That can be achieved through this show.

What problem do you have if Aamir is earning through the show? He's not doing some Dus Ka Dam or Big Boss like show. 


And, Stop being so cynical. The show is not only raising issues. It is also taking steps to eradicate them. It's also encouraging people to take simple actions which can create big changes.




DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> An eye opener is not enough to bring a change. Drastic steps need to be taken to bring about a change of such a magnitude. You'd have to, perhaps, grab those parents and force them to watch videos of abortions about 8 hours a day over a couple of weeks, only then, perhaps, there would be change.




Don't suggest impractical ideas which cannot be implemented.


----------



## rhitwick (May 9, 2012)

^Typical Kubrick treatment!

IBNLive tweeted that Amir is meeting with Rajasthan CM today. No more updates till now.


----------



## reddead (May 9, 2012)

These kinds of shows and so called events have been "opening eyes" for a long time.....

Pepole are paying attention only because of amir khan..

People will watch it, think about it till they are watching the show. After its over they will switch channels and forget about it...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 9, 2012)

I hope the show helps.


----------



## theserpent (May 10, 2012)

reddead said:


> These kinds of shows and so called events have been "opening eyes" for a long time.....
> 
> Pepole are paying attention only because of amir khan..
> 
> People will watch it, think about it till they are watching the show. After its over they will switch channels and forget about it...


+1.80% people do it for namesake.To just say "Ha Hum ne woh show dekha tah[Yea i did see that show]".
Half the people don't care about these stuff.
These Kind of people see those useless shows[I mean those really bad and abusive kinds] and they talk about it all day long.



JojoTheDragon said:


> I hope the show helps.



This show will just awake the people.And some people will do something.And help them .
Offtopic:
I heard because of some serial in star plus.People allowed the girls/wifes to continue their studies


----------



## Anorion (May 10, 2012)

^yeah star plus does a good job of it, they constantly take up these issues in their serials

haven't seen this show yet, didn't like the fact that they used words from the National Emblem no matter how good their cause - those words belong to the show now


----------



## AVT (May 12, 2012)

Tech&ME said:


> - They are collecting *DONATION* from mobile service providers @ 1/=
> 
> - They are asking for voluntary Donation, to be deposited at any AXIS Bank branch.
> 
> ...




Aamir Khan is one of the best manipulators of media IMO. Plays them like a fiddle while coming out smelling of roses.


----------



## beyondanshuman (May 13, 2012)

Who says Marketing is a crime?

If you have a wonderful product/message; it is essential that it reaches the masses. And since Satyamev Jayate deserves it, it should.

I think through Satyamev Jayate, Aamir Khan fulfills his personal passsion of exploring India, connecting with people and bringing forth relevant issues to the limelight.

How many of us would have raised even a single voice against female foeticide if it hadn't been for Aamir bringing it to fore. Satyamev Jayate surely can be a vehicle of change through bringing specific issues concerning our nation into our consciousness and giving us steps to take an action.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (May 13, 2012)

Oprah winfrey of India in making ???


----------



## Desmond (May 14, 2012)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> Oprah winfrey of India in making ???



Coincidence, I've been thinking the same earlier today.


----------



## Liverpool fanatic (May 17, 2012)

> Aamir is not an Activist, he as a normal citizen can do his bit of the shared responsibility but cannot get fully involved it eradicating the EVIL from the society.



I agree


----------



## theserpent (May 17, 2012)

> Mumbai, May 17 (IANS): "Satyamev Jayate", the much-talked about  TV show of Bollywood star Aamir Khan, in its launch episode was viewed by  90 million people and was the highest rated show with 4.1 television rating (TVR), according to Television Audience Measurement (TAM) data.
> 
> The first episode, which talked about female foeticide, reached out to 2.67 crore viewers, reported TAM. This, extrapolated to an all India (including urban and rural viewers) reach with Indian Readership Survey (IRS), means that over 90 million viewers tuned in to watch the episode.
> 
> ...



'Satyamev Jayate' First Episode Marks 90 mn Viewership


----------



## Vyom (May 28, 2012)

Did anyone see episode on Bad practices by Doctors today? While it stated some of the cruel and shocking facts about them which was obvious to the masses, I think the show should be an eye opener to the governing officials as well as doctors.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 28, 2012)

I did..!!

I watch all the episodes in evening at youtube 

Anyway, thanks that they covered this. Hope our govt. does something regarding this.

The whole Medical System is now corrupted. Need to be fixed from the root.

They showed the real truth, the corrupted doctors, the corrupted hospitals, bills, medicines, laboratories everything. And even a middle class family can't afford a single treatment now because of all this.


----------



## Nipun (Jun 11, 2012)

He should do a show on driving manners. >.<


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 11, 2012)

^^
Yes ! Let's keep our finger crossed on this on.  It is not a cause, but India needs some education on this, b'coz so many people die on the street. Aamir should take this for his show.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 11, 2012)

just watched fourteen mins of one episode, dont know why its such a big deal or we are pegging the hopes on this tv show. india needs some education on how to watch television. this is jerry springer format, not better than the second-rate stuff on India TV. Find the criticism a lil too harsh because this show is being taken waay too seriously.


----------



## bruce_batman (Jun 11, 2012)

Anorion said:


> just watched fourteen mins of one episode, dont know why its such a big deal or we are pegging the hopes on this tv show. india needs some education on how to watch television. this is jerry springer format, not better than the second-rate stuff on India TV. Find the criticism a lil too harsh because this show is being taken waay too seriously.



sorry to say i disagree, coz this is the best a well known personality can do to bring a change in society


----------



## theserpent (Jun 11, 2012)

^^ +1



Nipun said:


> He should do a show on driving manners. >.<



Yes please.
OT:
We should make a book on how to convert a 2 lane road to a 4/6 lane road .It might be a best seller


----------



## Nipun (Jun 11, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> OT:
> We should make a book on how to convert a 2 lane road to a 4/6 lane road .It might be a best seller



That 4-6 lane road has space for traffic from both sides 
And that book would never sell, because this is the only thing these drivers do the best. Why would one buy a book on something they already know?


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 12, 2012)

India is Great and this drivers are the Greatest Hero's ....


----------



## Sankalp Tripathi (Jun 12, 2012)

always believed in the philosophy,
inculcate in yourself what u want to see in others.
I don't remember if Amir has been helping any orphanages or movements before.
don't know how this i-will-mend-the world fell came in!!!huh
HE SURE DID SUPPORT THE NARMADA BACHAO BUT HE SAT ONLY ONCE WITH MEDHA THERE.afterwards there was no show!!!


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 12, 2012)

Sankalp Tripathi said:


> always believed in the philosophy,
> inculcate in yourself what u want to see in others.
> I don't remember if Amir has been helping any orphanages or movements before.
> don't know how this i-will-mend-the world fell came in!!!huh
> HE SURE DID SUPPORT THE NARMADA BACHAO BUT HE SAT ONLY ONCE WITH MEDHA THERE.afterwards there was no show!!!



Aamir Khan is actor by profession. Not a social activist. He may have other things to do as well. He can't just sit out on some dharna for days together. Even if he does they will say it's a promotional activity for his TV serial or the movie Rang De Basanti.



Tech&ME said:


> India is Great and this drivers are the Greatest Hero's ....



Infact director Shankar made a movie Called Hindustani starring Kamal Hassan which had this point wherein licenses are issued without proper checks being done.



KDroid said:


> Perhaps, you did not watch the show! It's the educated ones that are more involved in foeticide. Education alone will not solve the problem. Public awareness is required. That can be achieved through this show.



Sorry for my late reply on this topic. The other day I was talking to a doctor about this Sonography thing and he was saying that there are lot of educated people who are very keen to know about the gender. So Education need not be the only deciding factor.


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 12, 2012)

Sankalp Tripathi said:


> always believed in the philosophy,
> inculcate in yourself what u want to see in others.
> I don't remember if Amir has been helping any orphanages or movements before.
> don't know how this i-will-mend-the world fell came in!!!huh
> HE SURE DID SUPPORT THE NARMADA BACHAO BUT HE SAT ONLY ONCE WITH MEDHA THERE.afterwards there was no show!!!



Well ! you should have read the entire thread first before jumping to say this. I reiterate that Aamir is a celebrity, he is not an activist. Imagine the security risk involved if he decides to seat on fast for days. What he is presently doing is the right way to contribute his share of responsibility towards the society.



ajayritik said:


> Infact director Shankar made a movie Called Hindustani starring Kamal Hassan which had this point wherein licenses are issued without proper checks being done.



Let the issue air first, then we will have a detailed discussion on it. For now you and members can enjoy this :

*i1061.photobucket.com/albums/t474/devyam/road/indiaroads.jpg




ajayritik said:


> Sorry for my late reply on this topic. The other day I was talking to a doctor about this Sonography thing and he was saying that there are lot of educated people who are very keen to know about the gender. So Education need not be the only deciding factor.



That is the root of the problem.


----------



## KDroid (Jun 12, 2012)

Cynics will be Cynics, no matter what. And this forum's full of 'em. I bet if Aamir joins someone for some sort of protest/dharna/fast, someone will pop up and say that he's doing that for his personal interest/gain... FFS, Get a Life!


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 12, 2012)

KDroid said:


> Cynics will be Cynics, no matter what. And this forum's full of 'em. I bet if Aamir joins someone for some sort of protest/dharna/fast, someone will pop up and say that he's doing that for his personal interest/gain... FFS, Get a Life!



^^ +1


----------



## suresh123 (Jul 2, 2012)

I am a big fan of this show.I think that change is not in hands of Aamir alone.It is in our hands.He is trying to aware us that is more important.At least someone has try to do something for our national problems.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 3, 2012)

Aamir is just a medium.

anyway, the last episode too was very good (ie, hit hard ), on 'drinking'. watching that it felt somewhat correct about the age-limit on drinking *here*, considering how many of us are hell-bent on bumping off pedestrians under the spell of the overflowing pegs


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 3, 2012)

Good show. Probably the only show worth watching on TV right now as far as I am concerned.


----------



## a_medico (Jul 3, 2012)

He is doing good job at highlighting various issues which needs to be addressed. But he needs to consider stopping over-dramatization of his tears. Its as if he will cry even if the person he is interviewing has constipation.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 3, 2012)

a_medico said:


> He is doing good job at highlighting various issues which needs to be addressed. But he needs to consider stopping over-dramatization of his tears. Its as if he will cry even if the person he is interviewing has constipation.



can't agree more! esp. i was 'moved' by this 'instant' emotive-outburst of his in the last episode. why not keep it simple when your motives are simple and good? gives more reason for people to point fingers at the show again.
also, the enactment of his '3 idiots' character (jumping in between interviewee's speech; acting surprised & giggling like a child) is very much evident. its as if he's deliberately trying to garner positive public-opinion and add to his image or take leverage from his recent movie-image. i understand that being a TV show, some amount of enactment and dramatisation might be necessary, but going overboard might lead to some awry-looking/feeling moments that would seem off-mark from the aim of the show or divert the viewers' attention unnecessarily. as it is, we have had overdose of it on indian TV channels already. the show and its content is highly-realistic, and it would be still more hard-hitting (as the show's team wants it to be), if its also kept as realistic (and hence retain its 'uniqueness' factor too) as possible.


----------



## theserpent (Jul 3, 2012)

GhorMaanas said:


> Aamir is just a medium.
> 
> anyway, the last episode too was very good (ie, hit hard ), on 'drinking'. watching that it felt somewhat correct about the age-limit on drinking *here*, considering how many of us are hell-bent on bumping off pedestrians under the spell of the overflowing pegs



Umm.I din't see the show but
In india under 18's drink.While in the Western countries its 21


----------



## RCuber (Jul 3, 2012)

theserpent said:


> In india under 18's drink.While in the Western countries its 21


Age limit of 18 only in a few states.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 3, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Umm.I din't see the show but
> In india under 18's drink.While in the Western countries its 21



I think in some places in India it's over 25.


----------



## vickybat (Jul 3, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Good show. Probably the only show worth watching on TV right now as far as I am concerned.



Same here.  Liked that pesticide episode. Shocking things were revealed.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 3, 2012)

RCuber said:


> Age limit of 18 only in a few states.



Like age limit is of any concern to these teens. And considering how lol the 20-something guys are in this country, it's no better than teenagers being on the ale.


----------



## theserpent (Jul 4, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Like age limit is of any concern to these teens. And considering how lol the 20-something guys are in this country, it's no better than teenagers being on the ale.



But why not just get strict rule's like other countries?Here under 18's bunk school and go to the bar


----------



## RCuber (Jul 4, 2012)

its he bar/pub owner who will get into trouble for serving drinks to young people.. its their responsibility to verify their age. Its just one police/excise raid away from getting their license canceled..


----------



## theserpent (Jul 4, 2012)

^^ Is it not even the colleges/schools responsibility to check on hotels where the students hang out and EVEN SMOKE?
Just a walk out of my college and i can see students *smoking in uniform*.in a hotel


----------



## RCuber (Jul 4, 2012)

theserpent said:


> ^^ Is it not even the colleges/schools responsibility to check on hotels where the students hang out and EVEN SMOKE?
> Just a walk out of my college and i can see students *smoking in uniform*.in a hotel



actually there are two ways of looking into this.. 
1. Checking hostels.. yes its their responsibility.. but when there is regular checks students start criticizing the school/college of not giving privacy to them. 
2. the college staff cannot control a student when he is outside the campus. In my college, students and staff used to smoke at the same cafe outside the college.


----------



## theserpent (Jul 4, 2012)

RCuber said:


> actually there are two ways of looking into this..
> 1. Checking hostels.. yes its their responsibility.. but when there is regular checks students start criticizing the school/college of not giving privacy to them.
> *2. the college staff cannot control a student when he is outside the campus. In my college, students and staff used to smoke at the same cafe outside the college.*



But don't colleges have a rule of not selling tobaco from about 100 yards?
btw how much is 100 yards?


----------



## RCuber (Jul 4, 2012)

theserpent said:


> But don't colleges have a rule of not selling tobaco from about 100 yards?
> btw how much is 100 yards?



that was before the rule came into the effect  , but its not about having rules.. but about enforcing it.. 

100 yards = 91.44 meters


----------



## Desmond (Jul 4, 2012)

RCuber said:


> the college staff cannot control a student when he is outside the campus. In my college, students and staff used to smoke at the same cafe outside the college.



In my Nazi-esque college, when the hostel manager saw a student smoking out of the college premises in some roadside dhaba, he kicked him out for like 6 months or so.


----------



## theserpent (Jul 4, 2012)

It seems in bangalore kids from 8th std where caught in a hookha palour


----------



## Anorion (Jul 4, 2012)

great so entertainment channels are expected to do news channel's job, now that news channels are full of entertainment shows


----------



## Vyom (Jul 4, 2012)

Anorion said:


> great so entertainment channels are expected to do news channel's job, now that news channels are full of entertainment shows



Can't agree more!

Whenever I see shows like Comedy Circus on news channel, I wish to destroy the TV. :/


----------



## noob (Jul 6, 2012)

Someone on twitter posted this 



> Very disappointed that there isn't a Satyameva Jayate episode about Android OEMs not updating their devices on time.


----------



## rohit32407 (Jul 19, 2012)

I agree that this show is not going to bring about any drastic change but it atleast makes viewer think for few moments and if even in those few moments it can change even few thousand minds that is enough for me. All the episodes have touched and scarred me in some way. The way that B***DY female doctor was talking about female foeticide- "Kahin gaad dena". I was in loss of words. it made me realise that although education is imperative in eradication of these problems but its not the cure. The cure is in the mindset. Which will take time to change so i am not expecting any drastic change but still its a step forward. If you don't try, you will never succeed.

I don't mind if its helping aamir's image, atleast he is building his image by doing something good. I don't mind if he is earning crores out of this program atleast he is earning for the right reasons. Like someone tweeted aamir could have earned double the amount by doing 1 stageshow or endorsing a product but he rather went this way which may actually help in bringing these serious issues to light. 

Yes people were always aware of female foeticide but were they aware that it was happening the most among the 'fairly' educated middle class. I always had the perception that it was more prominent among the uneducated people who do not have basic necessary things to live their life properly so that caught me by surprise. There are several other examples but that will make this already lengthy post even more lengthier.

Anyway cynicism is easy, it makes you feel helpless thus more relaxed because then we just assume that we can't do anything. Atleast aamir is doing something good, whether it yields desired results is yet to be seen.

Anorion i completely agree with you, news channel these days are filled with complete BS. some reporters whose tapes are doing the rounds on youtube for so long(like political portfolio lobbying) are still hosting the prime time shows so what more can i say.

P.S. I agree that "Satyamev Jayate" belongs to the national emblem and national emblem alone.


----------



## dj_31277 (Jul 19, 2012)

hmmm good insight rohit.


----------



## saranshmohite (Jul 20, 2012)

aamir is impressed with rajni........ can u believe it..... check this out......
Rajni Meets His Match! - YouTube


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 22, 2012)

brilliant episode, yet again, today! in somewhat despair, since a long time, i had formed an opinion that india is perhaps not meant for material progress, but watching about 'real' people doing real work (and *good* work, that is) in various fields, has rekindled my hopes. 

and people talking about aamir earning so & so amount of money through this show - if there are some of you left chattering about this even now, please, just shut up! atleast, we could consider his earning (as well as whatever little effort we could put from our side, in our own way, to make things better) as a token of gratitude from our side to him for coming up with such an endeavour.


----------



## cooljeba (Jul 23, 2012)

is aamir biting more than he can chew ?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 24, 2012)

cooljeba said:


> is aamir biting more than he can chew ?



the 'biting' & 'chewiness' is not just for him to experience alone.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 24, 2012)

first of all the national emblem is sacrosanct have you heard of a tv show called "This Green and Pleasant Land" or an anime series called "All the world under one roof"? , no? well there is a reason for that... so this entire show is extremely offensive, should be taken off the air, the channel should be warned for airing the show
then, the show itself, could have been a lot less of the chest beating and hai hai, and a lot more of the experts detailing the issue, do you really want this to be a landmark show on Indian Television? just go outside and ask the people you normally encounter their problems, they will tell you pretty much the same thing, what's the point of seeing it on television? there is something bizarre and artificial about a perfectly framed and well lit shot of a family sitting and crying with a photo of their dead family member on the wall behind them

still, the show seems to have improved a bit since the first episode, at least people are pretending to cry instead of suppressing their laughter 

nothing against the actor, it's the creative calls the show has made which is totally in the wrong spirit, in any case, it's nice to see actors becoming irl superheroes through television, wanna see if this like becomes a trend or something


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 24, 2012)

reinforcement.

talking of aamir alone, his chocolate-face make-up, & expressions of disgust and tears, are just too much 
but all these things, or other 'show-requirements', etc, are not & should not be the focus i feel.

as is the tagline, it works!


----------

